# Solved: Microsoft word copy protected document



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

I have recieved a file from a colleague that is copy protected. I need to change a few bits round but cannot 'select all, copy & paste'.
How is this done and is there any way round it?

Thanks in advance

BD


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Try this, BD:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/unprotect_password-protected_document_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks dreamboat.
I will try tomorrow at work.
Work is work. home is enjoyment


----------



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks Dreamboat. Did the trick.

BD


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Cool beans.


----------

